# Criteria To Do FSC Again Please Help...



## aamirashraf (May 17, 2015)

Assalam Alikum, i just completed my fsc in 2014 with supplementary and with very low percentage that repeating some subjects will not help, i passed my matric in 2010 behind these years i have little long story related to health issue and some others(sorry can't say in detail) after passing my matric i did'nt gap my study and took admission in 2011 but due to some problems i did'nt studied fully so my FSC took 4 years, i have one Target from my childhood to become a Doctor just to do MBBS and Specialization, now i decided and my last decision to give FSC again, please please tell me the Criteria to do FSC again, what is the Criteria to do FSC Again? should i wait for CAP Form or how many months should i wait to get Again Register for FSC? i did FSC from PECHS College before but can u please tell me the criteria and can u please suggest me some Colleges? Please help Please waiting for your Answers please help.


----------



## aamirashraf (May 17, 2015)

Any help please?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Go to your respective city board and ask them directly on what to do. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

What Board are you from?
Besides, you have already spent 4 years in fsc, sat multiple supplementary exams. You're not going to have a very good portfolio when you present it at a med school for admission. Even if you do get admission in a sub par college, you have next to zero chances of getting a decent job after it due to the very long time you spent in your fsc.
It is better for you to take another major. Good luck though!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Not unless he gets into govt.


----------



## Irfan Malik (Sep 12, 2018)

Have you done fsc again?


----------



## guls (Oct 23, 2018)

I ve same problem


----------

